# Manual de servicio de miniconponente Aiwa nsx v800



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 18, 2016)

Hola a todos dese maravilloso Foro , busco por lo manual de servicio, o mismo lo diagrama esquemactico sirve tanbien muy bien  del miniconponente Aiwa model NSXV800 
!Muchas gracias de antemano por cualquer ayuda brindada !
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil !
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 18, 2016)

Sin la "V" 

http://elektrotanya.com/aiwa_nsx-800.pdf/download.html


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 19, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Sin la "V"
> 
> http://elektrotanya.com/aiwa_nsx-800.pdf/download.html


Lo siento caro Dosmetros ,desafortunadamente  NO son lo mismo equipo     , yo ya habia visto ese antes de recorrer aca a lo Foro  
Bueno lo que se pasa es que quiero reciclar en ese equipo solamente su radio porque el es lo premero miniconponente que conosco hasta hoy  que recebe la  banda de ondas curtas (SW) con un rango de sintonia de 5 hasta 18MHz digital  sintetizado con pasos de 1KHz     
Desafortunadamente no logro bajar gratis en la Internet ese model y como no tengo tarjeta de credito internacional (y nin quiero tener )         conto con un regalo  de una buena alma caridosa   .
!Fuerte abrazoz !
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## J2C (Feb 19, 2016)

.



To be or not to be ?????.




Cada búsqueda tiene siempre algún secretillo oculto  !!!!.





Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 19, 2016)

J2C dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




!!!!!!!!Muchas gracias Don JuanKa , ustedes acertaste bien en la muesca !!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!Me gañaste  lo dia honbre          , es ezactamente lo que buscabas !!!!!!!!!!
Tengo ganas de reciclar lo receptor principalmente por ese recebir ondas curtas    
Te "devo" una cerveza    
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil a todos!   
Att, 
Daniel Lopes


----------



## J2C (Feb 19, 2016)

.


 
También podría ser el que adjunto ahora  !!!.






Daniel Lopes dijo:


> ..... Te "devo" una cerveza    .....


Como que "la birrita" me suena a poco, preferiría una garota de entre 40 y 50 años de medidas standard tipo 906090 no esas brutalidades/animaladas que linkean en el Arenero  , pero si ó si debe ser *muy gauchita*   !!!!!!.




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 20, 2016)

J2C dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hola Don JuanKa , si ese urtimo posteado es ezactamente lo modelo que tengo en las manos  
Cuanto a la gauchita yo aun prefero una con edad entre 25 y no mas que 40   (burro viejo le gusta capim nuevo ) , jajajajajajajajajajajajaja
!Muchas gracias por lo regalo seguramente ese eres de muy utilidad ! 
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------

